# Freelance Journalist Work Permit



## OnTheRoadAgain (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if the freelance journalist work permit still exists? The last reference I see to it on this board was in 2007, and I've found nothing about it on the Spanish consulate sites that list types of work permits and visas. My husband and I are US citizens living in Prague for the past two years, but his job was just made redundant and his work permit (and thus our residency visas) ends in October. Since I am a journalist and can live anywhere in Europe to do my job, we'd like to move to Spain. Our only problem is getting the appropriate work permit. I'll be making my way to the Spanish consulate in Prague this week, but since my Czech and Spanish are both a bit rudimentary to try and explain what I need, I was hoping someone on this board could confirm that the option still exists. I'm also assuming we can submit our paperwork to the consulate here in Prague rather than go back to the US. Can anyone confirm that -- I know at least one member of this forum is a non-EU citizen who also lived in the Czech Republic before moving to Spain. Perhaps she knows? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> Does anyone know if the freelance journalist work permit still exists? The last reference I see to it on this board was in 2007, and I've found nothing about it on the Spanish consulate sites that list types of work permits and visas. My husband and I are US citizens living in Prague for the past two years, but his job was just made redundant and his work permit (and thus our residency visas) ends in October. Since I am a journalist and can live anywhere in Europe to do my job, we'd like to move to Spain. Our only problem is getting the appropriate work permit. I'll be making my way to the Spanish consulate in Prague this week, but since my Czech and Spanish are both a bit rudimentary to try and explain what I need, I was hoping someone on this board could confirm that the option still exists. I'm also assuming we can submit our paperwork to the consulate here in Prague rather than go back to the US. Can anyone confirm that -- I know at least one member of this forum is a non-EU citizen who also lived in the Czech Republic before moving to Spain. Perhaps she knows? Thanks in advance for any info.


I think the person you're referring to is an EU citizen, British, but has spent time in Prague before retiring to Spain where her son is living and working???????? I cant think of anyone else on the Spain forum?? Anyway, I'm sure she, or anyone else with knowledge will help you.

I personally have not heard of work permits for a long time, only visas, which are given if you are sponsored by a company that has agreed to employ you and its they who do the initiating and organising. I'm sure someone knowledgeable will be a long to help you as best they can shortly

jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> Does anyone know if the freelance journalist work permit still exists? The last reference I see to it on this board was in 2007, and I've found nothing about it on the Spanish consulate sites that list types of work permits and visas. My husband and I are US citizens living in Prague for the past two years, but his job was just made redundant and his work permit (and thus our residency visas) ends in October. Since I am a journalist and can live anywhere in Europe to do my job, we'd like to move to Spain. Our only problem is getting the appropriate work permit. I'll be making my way to the Spanish consulate in Prague this week, but since my Czech and Spanish are both a bit rudimentary to try and explain what I need, I was hoping someone on this board could confirm that the option still exists. I'm also assuming we can submit our paperwork to the consulate here in Prague rather than go back to the US. Can anyone confirm that -- I know at least one member of this forum is a non-EU citizen who also lived in the Czech Republic before moving to Spain. Perhaps she knows? Thanks in advance for any info.


could the US embassy not give you some advice?


----------



## OnTheRoadAgain (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for being so quick with your answers -- to clarify a bit --
I think I'm looking for a Journalist's Accreditation visa. According to entries on message boards found via a google search, I'd just have to have my media outlet write a letter saying I worked as a freelancer for them, send that letter and form to the US consulate in Madrid for verification (at least I think it's the US consulate -- entries just say consulate in Madrid), and then continue with the standard visa application process through my local consulate. Problem is I've found nothing on any official site saying this is possible.

I had originally thought the US embassy couldn't help me because it can't give opinions on other countries' laws, but now that I've re-read the google entries, I think it's the US consulate that OKs the journalist papers -- so maybe they can help. 

I'm assuming I'll be able to submit the visa paperwork to the Spanish consulate here in Prague because this is where I'm legally living at the moment, but I'm not sure. I had thought there was another non-EU citizen on the board who had entered Spain from Prague -- I had thought she was Canadian from one of her posts -- but apparently she's an EU citizen, which makes a big difference when it comes to roaming around the EU.

If no one else ends up answering this post, I'll come back and post what I find out from the Spanish consulate here -- just in case there is ever another non-EU citizen living in Europe who is trying to relocate to another EU country without going back to their home country in between.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Probably not a bad idea to contact the Spanish consulate in Prague, no matter what. Technically, most consulates want you to apply through the consulate for the place where you are currently resident (in your case, Prague). But with non-EU citizens applying through consulates in the EU things sometimes get confused. (Sometimes it's just that the local consulate staff isn't familiar with the rules regarding Americans, or other non-EU citizens, so they try to send you back to the US for your paperwork.) Be firm, but polite and you'll manage.

I would imagine, too, that your media outlet may have some experience with this sort of thing and may already know the drill. Worth a quick question to them, in any event.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

